# Let them have some Fun as well



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/MbarzbaPLXk


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice vid.......

You really need your own TV Chanel!!!!

Your pups look in great condition, must be all the Yellow Fin!!!!!!

http://youtu.be/fU8LbHtAYc8

Aloha!!!!!! 8) 8)

Hobbsy


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

15 seconds commercial at the beginning of the clip, hob, nice find, though. Fisheye lense angle... proves the earth is not flat 

Rud and Willow are only having fun, great idea... letting babies be babies


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

great vid and narration Rudy, great looking V's ;D, Rudy has a fair set of tackle, I was cringing a bit thinking about him tearing through woodland with those jewels dangling ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

That Boy Packs Cobs

I told Jenn I may sport the Legend Tommy Gun Global love ;D machine but Big Rud Humble my stud Bull 

and makes me look like tiny Corn Nuts fried in Oil :'(

His Guts match his Cobs

truth we now need some prayers not my one line Humor

We had a canal I knew was off and was nasty beyond due to none moving waters and heat

Big Rud had the tools he approach it and came back as my legs and feet have slowed my pace but Real Wild Birds hate slower they love faster pacers hunters

they just cut inside and hide missing many many birds

pace and the dogs length never reaching farther then your shot gun skill sets

35 yards max for a mercy shooter and pro 

We had to make the hops to reach the free flying doves

A real Warrior Protects His mates not his kills

Willow is short still and did not sense the dangers and I have extensive nerve damages both legs and feet are gone from it

You Fight on.


Willow the water stud but very lean all my hands on work could not stop her push into chemicals due to morons.


The Sludge almost killed her and 6ft 4 plus 265lbs crawls poorly in it.

This is not a ear infection this is a 1 hour reaction to are war my legs are worse

I got both mates to a clean cold river and I always carry natural soaps vet tested gear and more

None will believe this you have seen more real pics from me then this forum has and no hate from us

I try to share my best and provide pure raw real life events

and I love all real pics matching the Mix to make finer mates.


I threw a short cord rope to Big Rud Dog we were F

and I begged him to pull Big Boy Pull

He set down on them cobs

I had tied off Willow

and that Stud Pulled her out

this is a miracle to me

and showed My Boys heart Guts and Nuts and devotion to his girl

I lost 2 cameras

Bird counts all zero's

I am providing all my natural skills I have on her and both Mates got warm deep sea salt baths and far more

I will only post her reactions to the exposure and Her ears

My Legs are worse so what should of sawed them off years ago and went full on warrior Robotics 

Prayers for baby Willow

please show some mercy

I made at least 3 mistakes

God bless

Nuts and a 72 lb stud saved baby Willow


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

What is that rash?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Exposure to chemicals  my legs make this one look like pink cake some fun 

stale holding waters can kill mates

and always pre hunt your crossing points :'(


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

ouch!! that looks nasty , wishing Willow and yourself a speedy recovery Rudy.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you Harr from my heart :'(

I am not going any father with this

real life like hour 3 my left leg :-[

Baby Willow is far worse were both low grade fevers as well

and the chemicals took out my pulling arm as well

my only good one I got

the stringer 19.5 puffer stick

My Mate

Big Rud doggy Dog saved us

God Bless My Boy and heart and guts and cobs

I maybe glowing green soon more sea salts soaks, hydration aloe vera , vit e and much more

this crud Now got a War were winning


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh man! Sending the love and prayers your way!
Hearts as big as the moon always shine!
The energy is in the right place! You will get there!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Doc"

We came back swinging

dented some never defeated

pics under Debs much greater ones then mine by miles 

my mates worked flawless

we leaked some blood

I still hear round 12

Finish this"

Yes

Holiday some fun

now rest meds prayers and recovery

I am one proud Daddy

we held up

we fought back for 1 more Victory and Nobody's got bigger Cobs then Rud Doggy Dog 

God bless you Doc We can still win some

And zero call me a cupcake not even my lady  

where the heck's my camo?

Geeze ;D


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Keep fighting the fight! Some tough cookies them pups! Their daddy too ;D

Hearts bigger than brains. Read this on the forum here somewhere! 

Wouldn't the world be a better place if we were all like them?


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Swede,

I know we don't always see eye to eye.........

But wishing You & Your Pup's a very speedy recovery.

Hobbsy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sending out prayers for a quick, and full recovery.
Deb.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hobb here my voice and words

Not my pathetic typing lack of skills

fact I cannot fix

I hold no hate

hate is a core weakness

passive aggressive no respect 

Willow should not have been hunted the afternoon push

she is a mess

I will do my best to fix all of her in the am.

Not just 5 months plus and running a fever she stuck all her points and hunted hard

I was so proud of her 

We all need a big hand up some days

this ones a shout out and the wrong section

seems I always seem to be 

"Tommy the Duke Morrison" age 44 finally dies of Aids fought Big Forman and won it all and lead roll as the Tommy Gun in a top Rocky movie 

He had women up to 10 a day for years

He lied about his Hiv to death

He had the Best left hook going for years

and He was a Warrior

God bless you Tommy the Gun

the war the fight is done.

Deb Hobbs forgiveness is a great tool

year 4 plus I pray my only Daughter forgives me

She was my best fight and I was a darn good Pappa

pray for Baby Willow'

I died in parts and sections Nov 6th 2001 age 48 Getting some super heavyweights fight of the night

these last years are just trying some against all odds braced dented and would give my life for Less

please watch Tommy Go

one of the best left hooks ever

a child of great abuse

He cheated with roids coke and meth as well.

44 far too young truth he was walking dead for years with HIV

late in his push he soften and helped some kids

the Duke is gone his fights will last some time


all of you risk give more then you get and smile miles Your just trying"

http://youtu.be/n62ktyRRmPI



http://youtu.be/mPPavuSzt5A


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sad news. Good videos. 

This was in the related list http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JmG_gR576EA&feature=related


----------

